# Breeding a bitch with an umbilical hernia



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

1st i wud like to say i have *NO* intention on breeding my baby, but just wondered about other ppls opinion as i had a very heated discussion with my uncle about this.

Basically him and his wife used to breed borders and 'keep' a bitch from the odd litter to breed, so the other day he asked me if i was going to breed Santana and when i said no he asked why. So i told him no1 she was bought as a pet and not to breed, no2 she has a squint in one eye, no3 she has an umbilical hernia, no4 what if something happened to her during pregnancy or giving birth and no5 if i did i would keep all pups  to which he replied "well why bother getting a kc reg pup if u have no intention on breeding her" when i explained that my main priority was finding an excellent breeder and the hernia could be genetic and therefore any of her pups could get one and the same with the squint he still couldnt understand why i wasnt breeding her. He also said well why did u buy her when she had these problems. So i told him she had already *'chosen us'* when we found out about her problems but as she was never going to be bred it didnt matter and we had already fell madly in love with her. To which his reply was "yeah well she has a pup with a hernia just knock some money off" 

I was just wondering about other ppls opinions on this as i found his opinion so infuriating.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd say your uncle sounds like one of an army of byb that are responsible for producing dogs with health problems and a much bigger problem than show breeders ever were - sorry 

Honestly, I doubt he would listen to any reason. People have a funny way of thinking they know everything about dogs and their way is right.

It is ridiculous that the only reason for KC registration is breeding. If that were the case, and every kc registered dog should be bred from, can you imagine how many dogs would be produced each year. In my breed there are around 40,000 puppies registered each year. Average litter size is 7 - breeding every single one that is registered would mean that in a couple of years, 280,000 would be bred!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it's a horribly common attitude - I am asked very regularly whether I'll breed from Kilo; after all he is KC registered and has his testicles. Like you he was bought as a pet and is endorsed anyway; I am guessing your pup was too by her breeder with those problems which is another reason.

Even people who you think really should know better unfortunately do not. A relative of mine is a veterinary nurse. When we got Kilo she insisted that we had been conned and he absolutely couldn't be KC reg as he had a dark nose and mask - wouldn't have it at all that he was. After about 18 months she said she had looked and that it was possible that he was a 'legitimate' dog. Then she saw his breeder on my FB, has decided that he's definitely legit so has now gone full circle and is saying we should use him for breeding :mad2:.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> I'd say your uncle sounds like one of an army of byb that are responsible for producing dogs with health problems and a much bigger problem than show breeders ever were - sorry
> 
> Honestly, I doubt he would listen to any reason. People have a funny way of thinking they know everything about dogs and their way is right.
> 
> It is ridiculous that the only reason for KC registration is breeding. If that were the case, and every kc registered dog should be bred from, can you imagine how many dogs would be produced each year. In my breed there are around 40,000 puppies registered each year. Average litter size is 7 - breeding every single one that is registered would mean that in a couple of years, 280,000 would be bred!


Dont be sorry i have always said he was just in it for the money cos after his 2 bitches had to have a c-section and hysterectomy they where re-homed! just really annoys the hell out of me that all most ppl see is money money money.



Dogless said:


> I think it's a horribly common attitude - I am asked very regularly whether I'll breed from Kilo; after all he is KC registered and has his testicles. Like you he was bought as a pet and is endorsed anyway; I am guessing your pup was too by her breeder with those problems which is another reason.
> 
> Even people who you think really should know better unfortunately do not. A relative of mine is a veterinary nurse. When we got Kilo she insisted that we had been conned and he absolutely couldn't be KC reg as he had a dark nose and mask - wouldn't have it at all that he was. After about 18 months she said she had looked and that it was possible that he was a 'legitimate' dog. Then she saw his breeder on my FB, has decided that he's definitely legit so has now gone full circle and is saying we should use him for breeding :mad2:.


No she isnt endorsed as the breeder knows i stick by my word and i do keep in touch with her. The 1st thing ppl say when they see Santana is OMG shes gonna have cute puppys and the look on their faces when i say im not breeding her is a picture!

One 'friend' of mine (and i use the term loosely) said she wanted a shih tzu bitch to breed n 'make money' after i shouted at her for a while. calmed down and explained that once everything has been payed out during pregnancy and in the 8weeks plus she has the pups she will be running at a loss she soon changed her mind. I was livid and actually havent spoke to her since.


----------



## staffygurl (Aug 29, 2011)

I totally 100% agree with you, I think you sound like you do the best by your dog and she's very lucky to have you, you sound very wise! 

We get the same because there's people around here are who are into the "status of staffs" we get all the time "when is she having puppies, because we'll have one"..... well no you won't because she's been sayed. yes she probably would have adorable babies and yes I think she would make and excellent mother, but I don't have the 1st clue about breeding and wouldn't put my dog through that with such inexperience.....if you want a staff for the right reason go check out all those rescue's that are overflowing with the poor things....otherwise get a grip and grow up!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

wacky69 said:


> No she isnt endorsed as the breeder knows i stick by my word and i do keep in touch with her. The 1st thing ppl say when they see Santana is OMG shes gonna have cute puppys and the look on their faces when i say im not breeding her is a picture!
> 
> One 'friend' of mine (and i use the term loosely) said she wanted a shih tzu bitch to breed n 'make money' after i shouted at her for a while. calmed down and explained that once everything has been payed out during pregnancy and in the 8weeks plus she has the pups she will be running at a loss she soon changed her mind. I was livid and actually havent spoke to her since.


Well done for educating your 'friend'. A dog being endorsed isn't an indicator of whether or not a breeder trusts you necessarily - I am in regular touch with Kilo's breeder and we are getting another pup from them later this year if all goes to plan. Kilo is endorsed and the new pup will be too - they all are until certain conditions are met.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Watched an American puppy programme earlier: there was a shiztu (s?) with a hernia haing. C section. I was horrified. Why put your dog through that and risk her life as well as possibly pass on the problem? Awful.


----------

